# NECA Workmanship standard, installment 3



## brian john

I did this when I was an apprentice, we used factory expansion fittings and on another project we had 30 runs of 2" emt for apartment feeders, utilized Greenfield for that install.


----------



## JohnJ0906

I've used expantion fittings last year when I did a 400' pier at a marina.


----------



## HCECalaska

this pic is a bad expample of using flex for a expansion fitting. if you see in the pic the flex is straight and tight. this allows no room for movement and that is the intent. the anchorage is a very seismicly active area so they are big on alowing for movement. the flex should have a min of 2" defection to alow for expansion and movement.


----------



## Pierre Belarge

I agree that this installation is not meant as an installation for expansion. As I see the pic, I see this may be installed for some type of movement (vibration), not expansion. I called UL about this very type of installatio 2 years ago found in a parking structure. UL said it is not an acceptable method to use for expansion purposes.


----------



## Guest

I really wish NECA wouldn't get into the standards business. There are already plenty of organizations that publish standards and NECA (and BICSI for that matter) is just adding to the glut of standards. Standards compliance is voluntary, anybody can publish standards.


----------



## MDShunk

Cho Seung Hui said:


> I really wish NECA wouldn't get into the standards business. There are already plenty of organizations that publish standards and NECA (and BICSI for that matter) is just adding to the glut of standards. Standards compliance is voluntary, anybody can publish standards.


Sure, there are a lot of standards. It's just something interesting to discuss. Don't take it personal. Put the hammer down! :laughing:


----------

